
SEC Charges Wealthfront and Hedgeable With False Disclosures - harryh
https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2018-300
======
williamscales
It sounds like the false disclosures were that they promised to monitor their
tax loss harvesting for wash sales which reduce the effectiveness, but didn't
actually do this.

